# New 18" wheels and tires



## TurboMatt (Mar 24, 2012)

Just bought a '12 LT RS M6 a couple weeks ago for the wife. Ordered a set of 18x8 MSW Type 23 wheels from Tire Rack before we even picked up the car. Wasn't sure how I was going to like the gray color, but bought 'em anyway since they were on clearance for $99 ea. Turns out they look good next to the Victory Red paint.  Got a set of 225/45/18 Michelin Primacy MXM4 from Discount Tire for just shy of $750 installed, and have a $70 Michelin rebate and $30 Car Care One rebate on the way.

One note: When I told them it was an LT, they didn't want to sell me the tires because a warning popped up on their computer that the stock 16's have a 93 load rating, whereas the Primacy 225/45/18 is only a 91. They wanted to sell me a 225/50/18 instead for more money. This is in spite of the fact that the stock 18" Michelins on the LTZ also have a 91 load rating. I didn't want the taller tire, and I certainly didn't want to pay the extra money! They didn't have the tires in stock anyway, so the next day I drove to another store in town that did have them in stock, and told them it was an LTZ (since it's debadged anyway) and had no problems getting the size I wanted.

I have a set of Eibach springs in the garage waiting to go on this weekend to close up that fender gap.









- TurboMatt

'74 Trans Am SD455 M4
'86 Buick GN
'09 Pontiac G8 GT
'12 Cruze LT RS M6


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

looks really nice man. I was actually going to get those rims myself it will look pretty good on my sliver LS.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Have the same rims on my crystal red. I have special plans for them come next year in the form of some plasti-dip.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

How do you like the Primacy MXM4's? I was thinking of those for a replacement when the OEM Goodyears wear out.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

There have been complaints of excessive body roll following installation of the Eibachs. Just a heads up.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There have been complaints of excessive body roll following installation of the Eibachs. Just a heads up.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


i never had a touch of body roll,only in really hard corning but what are to expect from a stock shock too,


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

They look siiiick! After you lower it, throw some pics up.ccasion14:


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There have been complaints of excessive body roll following installation of the Eibachs. Just a heads up.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


You have stated this in another thread I read. I tried to do a search on this but could not find anything. I am considering Eibachs as I have had them on two other cars I owned. Could you link me to those complaints so I can make a more educated decision. Thanks


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

step side S10 with step shavers FTW.


----------



## TurboMatt (Mar 24, 2012)

sciphi said:


> How do you like the Primacy MXM4's? I was thinking of those for a replacement when the OEM Goodyears wear out.


Haven't put many miles on 'em yet, but they seem to ride and handle just fine, and they're quiet... no complaints!


----------



## TurboMatt (Mar 24, 2012)

drmrman said:


> step side S10 with step shavers FTW.


That S-10 Xtreme is getting a Buick GN engine and 200-4R trans very shortly. The 2.2 and 4L60E are already out. Thought about picking up a used-up Olds Bravada and swapping over all the AWD stuff like a Syclone, but I've already got too many projects and not enough time!


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Out of the limited options for our vehicles I think these are the best looking aftermarket rims I have seen yet.


----------



## TurboMatt (Mar 24, 2012)

Eibachs are installed. Car rides good, no excessive body roll. I'm pleased with the results. Pics attached...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Damm that looks really good, i need rims bad for my car lol

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Love the look, wish I could drop mine... darn WI winters.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Excellent choice on the Eibachs! That stance looks perfect with the wheels.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice! 

Back could go down just a tad but looks very good if springs don't settle more. The front is prefect.


----------



## TurboMatt (Mar 24, 2012)

Mick said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Back could go down just a tad but looks very good if springs don't settle more. The front is prefect.


Yep, kinda what I was thinking. But when we pile the whole crew in there to go on vacay I'll probably be glad it's not any lower.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

They do look good, no doubt about that. I'm past the point of lowering my car though. To me, it's purely aesthetic. 

In any case, here's the thread I had referred to earlier:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...6-eibachs-excessive-body-roll-over-bumps.html


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

TurboMatt said:


> That S-10 Xtreme is getting a Buick GN engine and 200-4R trans very shortly. The 2.2 and 4L60E are already out. Thought about picking up a used-up Olds Bravada and swapping over all the AWD stuff like a Syclone, but I've already got too many projects and not enough time!


Im putting a set of vette wheels on my daily driver sonoma next week. Ive had 5 S10/blazers and Ive loved everyone of them.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

How much did you pay to get the Eibach's installed and then of course subsequent alignment?


----------

